# Later SCH-I500!



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

this is the end of the road for me and the mesmerize guys, have a good 1 and enjoy...loved workig on this phone and i hope to do some really good stuff for the gnex at some point!!!!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks tator! you rock! hopefully some of us will join you on the gnex once it comes out on uscc, haha

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for everything Tator you will be missed good luck with everything....

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Bravo and good luck my good man. Thanks for everything.


----------



## ronnie8890 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck with your Gnex endeavours, Also thanks for the advice and tips.


----------



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your work. I look forward to checking out yours and jts new shit when I join the gnex world very soon.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

later Tator... i hope you have fun kanging the livin daylights out of the GNEX, ~peaceout cubscout~


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck man.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good bye Tator thanks for all the work you did for the phone

sent via my AOKP Mesmerize


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey 'Tator! Thanks for all the goodness for us Mes/Fassy/Show fans! We all have had lots of fun with your help and humor.

Best wishes Homie!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

